# إليكم .. كتاب متميز عن تحلية المياه



## محمد سمير وحيد (3 نوفمبر 2006)

نوع الملف : PDF

حجم الملف : .1.71 ميجا بايت

عدد الصفحات : 132 صفحة

رابط التحميل

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/chemical/pdf/che241.pdf


----------



## s2b (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*مشكووووووووووووور*

شكرا اخي كتاب مفيد:77:


----------



## s2b (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*استدراك*

غفوا اخي لكن الكتاب عن تحلية المياة وليس عن اساسيات الحراريات والموائع ولعلها خطأ طباعي وشكرا:81:


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## Karim07 (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## مهندس كوكتيل (26 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## chemical82 (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس اليكس (5 مارس 2007)

شكراجدا للمجهود برجاء الاستمرار


----------



## مهندس اليكس (5 مارس 2007)

ممكن لو عندك كتاب عن ال vibration analysis of heat exchanger اويعني مشابه لذلك


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس اليكس (5 مارس 2007)

اي حد من الزملاء لو عنده يا ريت ينزله


----------



## هيثم قنبر (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا........ممكن المساعد 
احتاج الى كتاب او معلومات عن انتاج المياه المنزوعة الشورد باستخدام الريزينات
وكل شي عن الريزين


----------



## mohalrubaie (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng dola (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
كل الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## ليلي روز (12 مارس 2013)

*شكرا اخي كتاب مفيد:77:*


----------



## أنهار السلامي (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي محمد سمير جزاك الله الف خير ويعطيك العافية


----------

